# Mexico Tourist Visa -- Please help



## SandyGarg (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Me and my husband are planning to go to Mexico for a vacation. My husband is a British Citizen and I am on a spouse dependant visa living in UK. Do I need a visa to travel to mexico. If yes, how can I apply for it.

Please help.

Many thanks in advance,
Sandy


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

SandyGarg said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Me and my husband are planning to go to Mexico for a vacation. My husband is a British Citizen and I am on a spouse dependant visa living in UK. Do I need a visa to travel to mexico. If yes, how can I apply for it.
> 
> ...


Sandy, I don't think the visa is any different from the UK than from the USA, bring your passports and you will be handed a form on the plane called an FMM to fill out. This should be all that is needed and it is good for 180 days usually.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

SandyGarg said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Me and my husband are planning to go to Mexico for a vacation. My husband is a British Citizen and I am on a spouse dependant visa living in UK. Do I need a visa to travel to mexico. If yes, how can I apply for it.
> 
> ...


I am presuming from your “flag” indicating that you are from India that you have an Indian passport. In general people traveling on an Indian passport require a pre-approved visa (not the 180 day FMM tourist permit available on arrival in Mexico). However, according to the website of the Mexican Embassy in India, since you have a valid UK visa, you are not required to apply for a Mexican visa. You should be fine. _¡Buen viaje!_

https://embamex.sre.gob.mx/india/index.php/visas


----------



## SandyGarg (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. I am really thankful..

I have an Indian Passport and I hold a biometric residence permit (spouse visa) valid till mid 2018. We are planning to go in Dec 2017 for 10 days . Will I need a visa ?

Regards,
Sandy Garg


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

SandyGarg said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I am really thankful..
> 
> I have an Indian Passport and I hold a biometric residence permit (spouse visa) valid till mid 2018. We are planning to go in Dec 2017 for 10 days . Will I need a visa ?
> 
> ...


No. You do not need a visa.

Because of that UK Resident permit, you can simply fill out the FMM form that you will receive on the plane, and you will be given a tourist permit (valid for 180 days) at Immigration on arrival to Mexico. If any concern, keep the link to the website of the Mexican Embassy in India handy, as it is very clear that you do not require a visa in your circumstances. Quoting from the website https://embamex.sre.gob.mx/india/index.php/visas

“::HOLDERS OF U.S.A. CANADA, U.K. AND SCHENGEN VISAS ::
Holders of any valid U.S.A., Canada, United Kingdom and Schengen visas (any nationality) DO NOT require a Mexican visa to travel on business, tourism or transit purposes only. The length of stay shall not exceed 180 days.”


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

And make sure to hang on to the other half of the form they will give back to you when you enter Mexico and keep it safe. That piece of paper IS YOUR TOURIST VISA. You will get it stamped at the immigration window in the airport before checking in for your return flight and the airline will then take it. 

Apparently this is not explained to tourists when entering in many places. A friend who came to visit last year thought it was garbage and threw it away before she even left the airport. She had to pay another 500 pesos when leaving because she didn't have it.


----------



## SandyGarg (Apr 27, 2017)

SandyGarg said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I am really thankful..
> 
> I have an Indian Passport and I hold a biometric residence permit (spouse visa) valid till mid 2018. We are planning to go in Dec 2017 for 10 days . Will I need a visa ?
> 
> ...


Hi, we are flying tomorrow and our flight is via Miami (USA) i.e. stop over of 3 hours. Someone just told us that we need ESTA in order to fly via USA, is that right?

Please reply asap.

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

SandyGarg said:


> Hi, we are flying tomorrow and our flight is via Miami (USA) i.e. stop over of 3 hours. Someone just told us that we need ESTA in order to fly via USA, is that right?
> 
> Please reply asap.
> 
> Thanks


My reading of the rules: If you hold a passport for a visa waiver program country you can transit the US with an approved Electronic System for Travel Authorization (ESTA). For any other countries of origin, you need a visa to change planes in the US. India is NOT on the list of visa waiver countries. I suggest you talk to the airline. They probably will not let you board the flight without a visa for the US. You may have to rebook to a flight that does not pass through the US.
*
https://www.cbp.gov/travel/international-visitors/iti-transit

https://www.dhs.gov/visa-waiver-program-requirements
*


----------



## SandyGarg (Apr 27, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> My reading of the rules: If you hold a passport for a visa waiver program country you can transit the US with an approved Electronic System for Travel Authorization (ESTA). For any other countries of origin, you need a visa to change planes in the US. India is NOT on the list of visa waiver countries. I suggest you talk to the airline. They probably will not let you board the flight without a visa for the US. You may have to rebook to a flight that does not pass through the US.
> *
> https://www.cbp.gov/travel/international-visitors/iti-transit
> 
> ...


Oh dear, stupid of us..... looks like we end up wasting our money for the whole trip. 

Thanks for the information TundraGreen.

Any Idea is it too difficult to get visitor visa for US? and how long generally it takes to get the visa?

Please let me know which country can we visit without a visa, I hold an Indian passport with valid UK spouse visa ?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

SandyGarg said:


> Oh dear, stupid of us..... looks like we end up wasting our money for the whole trip.
> 
> Thanks for the information TundraGreen.
> 
> ...


Talk to the US Embassy or a US Consulate near you.
https://in.usembassy.gov/visas/nonimmigrant-visas/


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Did you check into Canada?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

citlali said:


> Did you check into Canada?


Visitors from India also need a visa to enter Canada. Unless there is a way to pass through “in transit” but I don’t think so. However having the residency permit in England may make a difference. There are also flights from other parts of Europe, eg Spain, direct to Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes there are many flights from EUrope direct to Mexico.. I never go through the States because I do not want to bother with the permit so I fly Paris Mexiccco or Madrid Mexico or Amsterdam Mexico and there are many others .. They also have direct flights from Europe to Cancun,,

I would have thought that having a permit from England would help in Canada but who knows..


----------

